# Крипто > КриптоПРО > КриптоПРО 4 >  КриптоПРО 4 Ключ

## ole_ole_оle

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


нашёл ключ на актуальную версию 4.0

----------


## Оlgа84

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Крипто-про любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


На 4.0.9963 тоже нашла у них же ключ

----------


## sokоff

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


сервис просто бомбичкский, приобрел себе в нем ключ постоянный для Криптопро CSP 4.0.9975

----------


## igrоk1190

> Добрый день, уважаемый участник форума!
> Добро пожаловать на наш информационный канал, в котором ты легко можешь найти и подобрать ключ на Криптопро любой версии
> *https://t.me/cryptoproserialnumber*


На 5.0.12600 у них тоже брал бессрочный ключ

----------

